# CCNA or MCSE first?



## Niggy (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi everybody,
I have degree in I.S. & diploma in Networking & maintenance with 2 yrs experience working as IT administrator. I want to do CCNA & MCSE but which 1 to do first? well in my opinion i want to do CCNA first cause its more into networking & much stronger & covered subjects that i never deal with b4 such as Routing.. while in my daily duties i deal with MCSE subjects such as XP & SERVER 2003 installations, network configurations, Active directory...etc

So wat do u advice me to go 4 first?
thanks 4 all..


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

I would do what ever you do at work. If your more MS at work, then do mcse


----------



## guy_from_heaven (Jun 4, 2009)

Niggy said:


> Hi everybody,
> I have degree in I.S. & diploma in Networking & maintenance with 2 yrs experience working as IT administrator. I want to do CCNA & MCSE but which 1 to do first? well in my opinion i want to do CCNA first cause its more into networking & much stronger & covered subjects that i never deal with b4 such as Routing.. while in my daily duties i deal with MCSE subjects such as XP & SERVER 2003 installations, network configurations, Active directory...etc
> 
> So wat do u advice me to go 4 first?
> thanks 4 all..


ideally it would be better to go for ccna first
but since your work involves more of mcse subjects i guess you should go for mcse before ccna


----------



## rs21 (Apr 1, 2009)

well as you said, that you are working on Microsoft products...active directory, windows xp, server 2003 and all. in that case you should go for MCSE. 

Getting MCSE certification helps you in getting to the next level in your work station. It may increase chances of promotion and new job opportunities. It will also increases your salary package.

check out various elearning websites for the authorized content for MCSE study material. elearning helps you in learning while doing job ans that too in short span of time and at reasonable cost.With elearning you can study where u want and when you want, either in office or at home.


----------



## SilverDwn (Mar 27, 2009)

If I was in your position I would go for MCSE. You say you're working with the stuff everyday so its a good thing to be able to put MCSE on your CV backed up by real world experience with MCSE technologies. If you go for a CCNA when you know you're never going use the skills you learn on your job, its kinda seems pointless. If you're curious about what networking entails, by all means satisfy your curiosity and maybe watch a few CBT nuggets or have a flick through some Cisco Press books. But if you're activly studying for a cert, go for MCSE as that seems more suited to your role.


----------



## Niggy (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank u guys for ur advices, i really appreeciate it.. well guessi'll go for MCSE


----------



## rs21 (Apr 1, 2009)

for the preparation i suggest go for elearning, as you suggest you are working. With elearning you have an advantage, you can study where you want, when you want and how many times you want. There are many well recognized elearning portals these days available on interent.But you have to be cautious in choosing them, because some of the provides dumps material for certification preparation. 

So go for sites which provide authorized contents for the certificaiton training. I know some people don't agree with me here on forum. But i found elearning very helpful, at my time.


----------



## Otacon859 (Jun 21, 2009)

Do what you wanna do. I would go for mcse since its job related. If you were eventually going to learn both then i would go and do the hardest first like ccna. Thats hard remembering all those routing codes and command prompts and remembering the 7 layers of the osi model and how they correspond with switches hubs routers. there is a lot to it. go for mcse second since you work around Microsoft then you will breeze threw it. I took a ccna class when i was a senior in high school. That class was just getting started and it was hard but at the same time it was fun. 
Do what you want..


----------

